# How to change clock from 24-hour to 12-hour format?



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

I have windows XP Professional, and the clock is running on the 24-hour plan, which I don't like. I thought it would be easy - just go to date and time on the control panel ... but no such luck. How do I switch over to the 24-hour format?


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

hi, go to control panel, go on Date, Time, Language, and Regional Options, click the item 2nd down in the list which says change the format of numbers...., click the time tab, go to time format and set it as h:mm:ss tt, the big H is 24 hr the small h is 12 click ok, and ok again. thats should do it for u.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

scottydont2841 said:


> hi, go to control panel, go on Date, Time, Language, and Regional Options, click the item 2nd down in the list which says change the format of numbers...., click the time tab, go to time format and set it as h:mm:ss tt, the big H is 24 hr the small h is 12 click ok, and ok again. thats should do it for u.


Out of interest, the method is slightly different in XP Home Edition (unless scottydont got it wrong for XP Pro. Only kidding :smile. In Control Panel, go straight to Regional and Language Options. Then click Customize next to the displayed language. Select the time tab and alter the format as scotty described, i.e. HH for 24 hour, hh for 12 hour.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Scotty describes the approach when Control Panel is set to show Category View. John describes the same for Classic View in the Control Panel. These are the same in both XP Home and Pro versions.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Zazula said:


> Scotty describes the approach when Control Panel is set to show Category View. John describes the same for Classic View in the Control Panel. These are the same in both XP Home and Pro versions.


You learn something new every day. :smile:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, the fact is I don't use either of the methods described to achieve this; I simply Run *intl.cpl*.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi,



Zazula said:


> Well, the fact is I don't use either of the methods described to achieve this; I simply Run *intl.cpl*.


That's two things I've learnt today. Us lesser mortals have to use the methods that stare us in the face. ray: 
Actually, that's not strictly true (about learning two things I mean). I've just been reading this month's PC World. Lot of useful info in there. Just wish I'd read it before I got involved in a thread about BIOS settings.

Regards,
John.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

nice, something learner for me too, not that ill prob ever use it.


----------



## Flano (Jan 1, 2009)

Start -> Settings -> Control Panel -> Regional and Language options -> Regional Options -> Customize -> Customize Regional Options -> Time -> Time Format .....


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

This thread is over two years old.


----------

